# What to do?



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Due back to France next week end but am getting increasingly worried by the frequency of epileptic attacks that the dog is suffering.
He has always had fits but recently the frequency seems to have increased.

The vet keeps an eye on the situation but i know from trying to treat the wife's late life epilepsy how difficult this can be.

Back to see the vet on Monday but just wondered if any other poster's dogs suffered in a similar fashion and how you handled the situation.

At the moment ,although i am desperate to be off, perhaps i will be more content at home.

What would life be without a few problems?

Nick


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*bite me*

hi nick,
sorry to hear about bite me's fits both our terriers are getting on 11+13 the old one has a heart mumer but dose'nt stop him chasing things 

he coughs a lot when excited but the vet says its normal for old age :roll: thats why we go to france as often as poss so he can have a good last few years, the little s*d deserves it ,. thet will be sadly missed when they die  but then we all go sometime, bettet to have had a exciting good life than a boring short one 

tramp


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nick,

My last dog an Australian Terrier,had fits and a dodgy heart for years,you don't mention any medication,nothing in particular triggered the fits in my dog,like change of surroundings,but a trip to France may be tiring for Bite me.

I woke up one morning and my Blue was having a fit he had a heart attack at the same time and died,I quickly gave him the kiss of life and massaged his chest,he came back and lived another two years,he was 16 when he passed away.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

*Bite?Me?*

As i thought not much can be done for the old boy apart from administering quantities of pheno barbitone and that can often cause more troubles as it tries to limit the seizures.The problem is to try and isolate,if indeed there is,a trigger.

So i just have to keep him under my feet and watch him.At least in the motorhome he cant fall down the stairs. :wink:I honestly think the fits are a greater problem for me than him.He just picks himself up and indicates he is ready for another walk.Im the one feels exhausted.

Him with his fits me with my migraine.A well suited old couple.

N


----------

